# Does your girl support you?



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

then its time to move on. i would never get together with someone who doesnt share the passion. but you should be able to have time for youself and if she doesnt let you i start finding a new wife.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 04:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *


I'm sure you do some stuff for her that your not crazy about so i think she needs to give in a Lil and support you in what you love to do and support you even if she doesn't like it hey she doesn't have to work on your car or she doesn't have to join the club or go to shows but she could at least support you in your decision


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 04:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *


man i was in the same situation with my girlfriend i've dated for a while. i told her i love lowriding when she met me. so i bought my fleetwood and had ideasm she was wit it, until i took first action she started bitchin. why u spending money on dis n dat and why do u have to pay dues to guys u havent known n ur life. i told her the nature of the game. so i told her, she should b happy that i have a hobby so u knows where and what im doing at all times on the weekends. not club


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

and bar hoppin while she sits at home


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

quick question for you homie, does she have a job and friends?


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

that shit wont fly :thumbsdown:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco+Mar 31 2009, 01:35 AM~13441199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wife and me even things out. If I spend she spends on a buget.. I too , don't drink, smoke , don't even waste money on fast food.. Most my peeps will tell you . she stays at home and I check in on phone. My kids love it!!! so me and the gals ride day and night. Even on out of town shows.. but i always give the option to ride and hang. So there no hidding nothing.. She made her choice to stay at home not me!!!!  

She does like GTGZ and day out kind of events. but your basic sit around the lot shit aint happning for her...( wife )


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> *Do your girlfriend/wife dont support you!*





> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 03:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *



Ya ma grrfrend do dont support ma lowridering habbitt two sew eye stoppt da lowridering bott a gunn an killeded herr


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!! 

Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first  

I SUPPORT ALL MEN THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDING!! :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 01:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *


I have first dibs on your fleetwood if it gets worse for you :biggrin: it will go into very good hands


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Mar 31 2009, 09:29 AM~13441753
> *Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> ...


thats what im talking about your a down ass chick :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 31 2009, 06:22 AM~13441727
> *Ya ma grrfrend do dont support ma lowridering habbitt two sew eye stoppt da lowridering bott a gunn an killeded herr
> *


lmmfao!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dam i guess i lucked out, my wife is down w/me on lowriding, shyt she pushes me more when im slacking (on working on my ride, hitting up shows etc..) 

Priorities first though, Gotta maintain the crib n dues before fixin the ride....
n if ur girl cant support what u luv 2 do then just move on homie, You'll save yourself the aggrevation....


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Mar 31 2009, 08:00 AM~13442271
> *Dam i guess i lucked out, my wife is down w/me on lowriding, shyt she pushes me more when im slacking (on working on my ride, hitting up shows etc..)
> 
> Priorities first though, Gotta maintain the crib n dues before fixin the ride....
> ...


REAL TALK


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I am lucky my wife don't care for it but she don't bug me about it. she says its your money so do as you wish with it.I don't have to drag her along with me at picnics or shows so I can have fun with out her. and she can go do her thing wich is chilling at her sisters house or taking the kids out to the park or to the zoo. so I am lucky on both sides of the coin. win win for me.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 AM~13441753
> *Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> ...


yup sounds about right. take care of the crib and the kids make sure everyone is fed and cloth and any extra I put aside till I have enough to work on the ride.


----------



## LowXcFalcon (Mar 28, 2009)

yhea im in this group 2
i say shit like....come look at this she sighs and says thats nice then fuks off 
then she wants2 go owt but i wanna spend my chips on the car yhea ofcourse pay the billz etc. i dont think she understands...she wants a black car..ok thats fine with me but i just wanna get my car on the road and start dippin that shit ya know.
i been with my girl for 3years now and still no support. nobody i know is into lowriding but me so its all on my owen and getting harder since bills are climbing 
i dont have a problem with other peeps opinions but lowriding is my first.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 :wow: :thumbsup: :werd: 

I feel she said it ALL, and then some........
Take care of Familia/la casa, then ride
until the wheels fall off!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 AM~13441753
> *Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> ...


:werd: x2 my homies ex always waited for him to get his check so she could go buy her stuff and then bitched at him for not having enough money to buy groceries or their kids stuff :uh: all she wants to do is get pregnant and have lots of kids :uh: i told him that if she wants money that she should get off her lazy ass find herself a job 

and to add on she even wanted him to buy a new truck (cause thats what she wanted) with the way gas prices are going right now :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

my wife works so she has her own money to spend and I have my own so after we take care of bills and kids and all. we do as we please with the rest.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

As long as priorities are in order there should be no question to support. This isn't a hobby its how you live. I am blessed by my wife understanding who I am. Right now no cash to build or buy due to college but she knows what my fifth check from my job after my schooling is going towards. (Checks 1-4 are going to the school bills)


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Mar 31 2009, 09:45 AM~13442632
> *:biggrin:  i had that problem once......boy i DON"T miss her....LOL
> *



mine started bitchin about 6-8 months after we was together 
about me buildin cars and i told here ass straight up the cars 
were here befor you and they will be here when you ain't...

that was pretty much the end of that shit mine don't support 
but she don't bother me either and in some ways i think that's 
better....

but guy's don't get it twisted the family comes first pay your bills 
and handle your bus. as a man ....then do what you


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 12:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *


SAME HERE BUT I SAY FUCK IT HAHA HARD CHOICE HOMIE THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

itd be really hard to be in a relationship with someone who doesnt support your favorite thing


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back my fellow LiL homies.....I still dont know what to do save my marriage?......or do what I do even brfore I met her which is lowridering???


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 31 2009, 10:20 AM~13443387
> *mine started bitchin about 6-8 months after we was together
> about me buildin cars and i told here ass straight up the cars
> were here befor you and they will be here when you ain't...
> ...


x2.Truth.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i do whatever the fuck i want :cheesy:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

o i handle mine. but itsa like she has a girl dat she is real cool wit and when i wanna go out n about witout her cuz i dnt like her friend she gets mad. or she thinks im cheating on her but im chillin wit my homies. i keep yellin her i aint got time for dumb shit i got her, a job, and lowridin in my life no time for another girl


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Seriously I didn't read any further than the first thing you posted so I'm not sure of the advice you have been receiving but I'm going to tell you what I think take how you'd like..

The best thing to do is keep doing what you love, if it's not harming your vows then it's not harming the relationship. She's either going to get in or get out. Let the choice will be hers, but never stop doing what you love. There should never be ultimatums but consideration and compromise.

You only have one life, there's no second time around to do the things you like so make the best of it right now. 

She married you so I have to assume she loves you, things could be alot worse than you loving your ride. 

I couldn't date a guy that doesn't understand my need to ride every now and then. 

I've tried but it never worked out, one guy once told me my 'hobby' was stupid and couldn't see waisting the money..

He was dumped without hesitation. The moral of the story is...

Do what you love and the rest will fall in place, if it doesn't then you'll just see it in your rearview mirror as you happily drive away


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 01:19 AM~13450807
> *i do whatever the fuck i want  :cheesy:
> *


Good geezus, I wrote all that shit and that's what the fuck I was trying to say..

Well put.


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 1 2009, 05:50 AM~13451783
> *Seriously I didn't read any further than the first thing you posted so I'm not sure of the advice you have been receiving but I'm going to tell you what I think take how you'd like..
> 
> The best thing to do is keep doing what you love, if it's not harming your vows then it's not harming the relationship. She's either going to get in or get out. Let the choice will be hers, but never stop doing what you love. There should never be ultimatums but consideration and compromise.
> ...


X100!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

MAN THIS SHIT MUST BE UNIVERSAL. MY FIRST GIRL BITCHED WHEN I FIRST BROUGHT IT HOME AND LAID THE BUMPER ON THE GROUND. SHE USED TO ALWAYS BITCH ABOUT ME BEING OUT BACK TOOLING ON IT. I SAID "WELL DAMN, ATLEAST I'M HOME!! DID YOU LIKE IT BETTER WHEN I WAS OUT RIPPING AND RUNNING THE STREETS ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT??" :uh: EVENTUALLY WE BROKE UP. NOW SHE'S BACK CALLING A *****.. TO LATE.. I FOUND A NEW CHICK. BUT NOW SHE'S BITCHING TOO!! SO I'M BOUT TO CHUCK HER ASS. ON SOME REAL SHIT, THEY BOTH CAN LAY IN THEIR BED OF BRICKS.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 06:02 AM~13451830
> *MAN THIS SHIT MUST BE UNIVERSAL.  MY FIRST GIRL BITCHED WHEN I FIRST BROUGHT IT HOME AND LAID THE BUMPER ON THE GROUND.  SHE USED TO ALWAYS BITCH ABOUT ME BEING OUT BACK TOOLING ON IT.  I SAID "WELL DAMN, ATLEAST I'M HOME!!  DID YOU LIKE IT BETTER WHEN I WAS OUT RIPPING AND RUNNING THE STREETS ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT??" :uh:  EVENTUALLY WE BROKE UP.  NOW SHE'S BACK CALLING A *****..  TO LATE..  I FOUND A NEW CHICK.  BUT NOW SHE'S BITCHING TOO!!  SO I'M BOUT TO CHUCK HER ASS.  ON SOME REAL SHIT, THEY BOTH CAN LAY IN THEIR BED OF BRICKS.
> *


 :buttkick: 

You aint holding nothing down fool!!!!!!!! home then car. lay that pipe right you wouldn;t have problems... 

Mine hates cars but she knows her ass made a choice to stay at home when we ride. I never just up and leave or not give her the option .. along with a good shafting , I even get a bonus in my weekend allowance...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DO WHAT YOU LOVE HOMIE. LEAVE HER ASS AND FIND ANOTHER. I SHOULDNT SAY THAT CUZ MY CAR CLUB IS THE CLUB YOUR GETTING IN. THEN SHES NOT GONNA LIKE ME. LOL HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Mar 31 2009, 07:29 AM~13441753
> *Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> ...


*I AGREE W/U 100% 

I WOULD MUCH RATHER MY MAN TRAVEL TO & FROM SHOWS OR PICNICS, RATHER THAN TO & FROM STRIP CLUBS (I'LL ATTEND W/HIM  :biggrin: )

I'D RATHER SPEND A $1000 ON OUR RIDE THAN ON A PURSE OR SHOES(MUST PAY THE BILLS 1ST OF COURSE  )!

OUR BIGGEST DEBATES WILL BE STYLES OF PINSTRIPPING, PATTERNS, COLOR OF PAINT, TYPE OF INTERIOR....ETC NOT WHETHER OR NOT HE'LL TAKE ME SHOPPING OR SIT DOWN TO CHAT & WHINE...THE LOWRIDIN' WORLD IS MOVING & WE'LL MOVE W/IT TOGETHER NOT IN TWO DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS......

WELL, YOU GET IT I DON'T HAVE TO GO ON & ON :biggrin: IF, YOUR CHIC DOESN'T SUPPORT YOU THEN IT'S ULTIMATELY YOUR CHOICE TO STAY OR LEAVE. A RELATIONSHIP SHOULD BE 50/50

I LOVE THE LOWRIDIN' SCENE AS MUCH AS MY MAN (VENOM65) DOES. I WILL SUPPORT HIM 100% IN ALL HE DOES & I KNOW HE'LL DO THE SAME FOR ME.  

AS "CECILIA" SAID TO THE GIRLFRIENDS OR WIVES QUIT BITCHIN' & MUGGIN' GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN OR GET THE FUCK OUT....LMAO! I ADDED A LI'L....


ADIOS & GOOD LUCK 214LOCO*


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Like Bonnie and Clyde :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 1 2009, 09:46 AM~13452960
> *Like Bonnie and Clyde :yes:
> *


*FO~SHO

I'M HIS BONNIE & HE'S MY CLYDE  *

<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/edxyeRCnPbM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/edxyeRCnPbM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 12:19 AM~13450807
> *i do whatever the fuck i want  :cheesy:
> *


I m sure most of us do; I have been married 15yrs and have build 4 cars without the support /involvement of my old lady I would have been divorce a long time ago


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 12:19 AM~13450807
> *i do whatever the fuck i want  :cheesy:
> *


ok BAM LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2009, 09:13 AM~13453162
> *ok BAM LOL
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I call BS... His chica would cut him...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ya well i dont like going to the mall niether ,but i do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

my girl hates lowriders but i dont give afuck i tell her " who makes the damn money? and who pays for all your shit?" that slaps some sense into her so im good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 01:19 AM~13450807
> *i do whatever the fuck i want  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*~FULLTIMER~* Today, 11:47 AM | | Post #42 
Posts: 9,432
Joined: Feb 2006
From: ON TOP OF THA GAME
Car Club: ~GOODTIMES~ 

*~THA~ORIGINATOR~* 

*THAT'S THE NAME OF MY SON'S PEDDLE CAR*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Apr 1 2009, 12:05 PM~13454196
> *my girl hates lowriders but i dont give afuck i tell her " who makes the damn money? and who pays for all your shit?" that slaps some sense into her so im good  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*THAT'S F'D UP*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 1 2009, 08:43 AM~13452926
> *I AGREE W/U 100%
> 
> I WOULD MUCH RATHER MY MAN TRAVEL TO & FROM SHOWS OR PICNICS, RATHER THAN TO & FROM STRIP CLUBS (I'LL ATTEND W/HIM   :biggrin: )
> ...




AND HERE IS THE VENOM65


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 1 2009, 12:27 PM~13454420
> *AND HERE IS THE VENOM65
> 
> 
> ...



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 1 2009, 06:52 AM~13451795
> *Good geezus, I wrote all that shit and that's what the fuck I was trying to say..
> 
> Well put.
> *



when she starts bitching she eventually quits


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I LEAVE HER ASS AT HOME!


----------



## Grapejuice1998 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm new to Lowriding, but not new to messing with cars. I've been married almost 20 years now and if my ol Lady had ever said anything about what I do with my money, she wouldn't have stayed my ol Lady long enough to get married to me. I ain't makin that shit up either.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

My ex didn't like me spending so much of the summer at shows and with the club. I even bought her a 70 Coupe Deville hoping she'd like going to shows with it, Oh well thats part of the reason she is the ex.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 1 2009, 06:50 AM~13451783
> *Seriously I didn't read any further than the first thing you posted so I'm not sure of the advice you have been receiving but I'm going to tell you what I think take how you'd like..
> 
> The best thing to do is keep doing what you love, if it's not harming your vows then it's not harming the relationship. She's either going to get in or get out. Let the choice will be hers, but never stop doing what you love. There should never be ultimatums but consideration and compromise.
> ...


*VERY TRUE & VERY WELL PUT  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Apr 1 2009, 02:22 PM~13455324
> *I LEAVE HER ASS AT HOME!
> *


 :0 :dunno: *OH WELL!*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 1 2009, 03:05 PM~13455692
> *My ex didn't like me spending so much of the summer at shows and with the club.  I even bought her a 70 Coupe Deville hoping she'd like going to shows with it,  Oh well thats part of the reason she is the ex.
> *


*DAAAAAMMMMNNNNN *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

my lady loves the automotive scene, she never stoped my from working on my ride, shit she will go with me to the swap meet even if the weather is damn near in the 30's


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

my ex's used to always give me shit too! she would ask when i was gonna grow up or why do i put all my money into a car i barely drive or spend money goin to shows, but fuck that, thats what i live for. im not really into sports and theres alot of other shit i could be doin that worse. but then again, thats why they are my ex's!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I told mine to not make me choose


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Apr 1 2009, 03:23 PM~13455851
> *my lady loves the automotive scene, she never stoped my from working on my ride, shit she will go with me to the swap meet even if the weather is damn near in the 30's
> *


*THEN SHE'S A KEEPER HOMIE :cheesy:  *


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 1 2009, 04:26 PM~13455895
> *THEN SHE'S A KEEPER HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


 yeah she is and i love her!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

My ex didn't............I guess that's why she is my ex now. :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

my girl is cool with it now....thanks for the feedback LiL homies


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 1 2009, 08:09 AM~13452189
> *DO WHAT YOU LOVE HOMIE. LEAVE HER ASS AND FIND ANOTHER. I SHOULDNT SAY THAT CUZ MY CAR CLUB IS THE CLUB YOUR GETTING IN. THEN SHES NOT GONNA LIKE ME. LOL HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE.
> *



shes coo know...thanxs prez!!! I had too set her straight.....j/p.........we just had a long talk everything alllllllllllll gravy!!! Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 1 2009, 09:43 AM~13452926
> *I AGREE W/U 100%
> 
> I WOULD MUCH RATHER MY MAN TRAVEL TO & FROM SHOWS OR PICNICS, RATHER THAN TO & FROM STRIP CLUBS (I'LL ATTEND W/HIM   :biggrin: )
> ...



Thanks V!! La Prez!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 2 2009, 03:16 AM~13462379
> *Thanks V!! La Prez!!!
> *



*:thumbsup:  :biggrin: I'M HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS THAT'S GREAT...NOW, YOU CAN DELETE THE THREAD J/K
I BELIEVE A LOT OF OTHER MEN HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM YOU DO OR SHOULD I SAY "DID"! :uh: THAT SUX*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

How can you cut out a lifestyle out of your life? ................You cant because thats who you are, thats why I cant quit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Im glad you still in the game homie.

I was in the same situation homie, I just took a break until everything was flowing straight. Now im back flossing a big body lac and she is right there next to me. We have our little talks about it but no on the cars ,more of the club and all. Im glad you got everything straight homie.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 2 2009, 07:49 AM~13462772
> *:thumbsup:    :biggrin: I'M HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS THAT'S GREAT...NOW, YOU CAN DELETE THE THREAD J/K
> I BELIEVE A LOT OF OTHER MEN HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM YOU DO OR SHOULD I SAY "DID"! :uh: THAT SUX
> *


I do, but thats when I SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF HER!!!!!Then she minds! :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Apr 1 2009, 04:05 PM~13455692
> *My ex didn't like me spending so much of the summer at shows and with the club.  I even bought her a 70 Coupe Deville hoping she'd like going to shows with it,  Oh well thats part of the reason she is the ex.
> *


I'll take that '70 off your hands. :biggrin:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 1 2009, 08:43 AM~13452926
> *I AGREE W/U 100%
> 
> I WOULD MUCH RATHER MY MAN TRAVEL TO & FROM SHOWS OR PICNICS, RATHER THAN TO & FROM STRIP CLUBS (I'LL ATTEND W/HIM   :biggrin: )
> ...



I THINK WE ARE THE ONLY 2 WOMEN THAT SUPPORT OUR MEN :thumbsup: 

Keep on building those cars guys, cause it looks like lowriding is dying real slow as the years go by! Maybe its those damn girlfriends!!! LMAO!! :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

This is why you fix that shit from the beginning of the relationship or tell her to kick rocks. I'm sure it is a lot harder to do that once married with children and/or a morgage.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 2 2009, 02:13 AM~13462376
> *shes coo know...thanxs prez!!! I had too set her straight.....j/p.........we just had a long talk everything alllllllllllll gravy!!! Dallas Lowriders IV Life!!!
> *




ORALE HOMIE, NOW WE CAN MOVE ON :biggrin:


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

See! their is a happy ending! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have two wives one with titties and one with tires! They get along just fine.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

DAMN FEEL SORRY FOR YOU GUY'S THAT CAN'T MAN UP TO YOUR BRAODS 
THAT MUST BE A REAL BITCH LOLOLHAHAHAHEHEHEHE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

mi esposa represent 100%


----------



## CLASSY (Apr 19, 2006)

This is just my point of view: I think every woman should support there man in every thing they do just as they should with us that is what a marriage is all about. I know I love going to car shows with my husband yes, some time it is hard getting up very early and with kids even harder. But when your cruising down Whittier bl and your ride makes people’s heads turn it feel’s good. That some thing that you put your offered and yes lots of money can make those people stop and look. I know I enjoy it and cant forget to mention it look bad ass to see a dud with his tango and his old lady next to him I know because we do it we have a 70 impala and just got our self’s a 47 Chevy and yes I say we, because this is a family thing. Therefore, the question is yes, make your stubborn girl friend’s see this is what you like and you want her support but don’t forget to also support her on her like’s to. Beside car shows are fun I know from the club that my husbands is most wife’s show up and we have lots of fun together. Well see you at the next car show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

lay good pipe. End of story!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Apr 2 2009, 04:55 PM~13467408
> *lay good pipe. End of story!!!!!!!
> *



where you buy your pipe ?????

we know you ain't got your own lololol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I told my girl when we 1st starting seeing eachother that this isnt a hobby for me, its part of my life! this is my lifestyle. 
Shes cool with it as long as I dont put the cars and club before family, home,her and I etc!(which I dont)
She isnt in to the shows(which is a good thing for me) but will hit 1 or 2 a years with me and will take a few dips with me in tha lolo 
What has opened her eyes up to it is our son(about to be 2 years old)LOVES IT!
I told her it will be something along with sports him and I and any other kids we have can do together as they grow up!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I honestly can't even begin to comprehend having a relationship where either of you MAKES the other one do or not do anything. Why would you even be in that situation? Like some of my wife's friends talk about shopping and hiding the clothes from their husbands. What the fuck is that about? I couldn't give a fuck less if my wife shopped everyday. And if she's spending money on that instead of your bills being paid, then why in the hell do you wanna be with someone that stupid to start with?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2009, 04:11 PM~13467511
> *where you buy your pipe ?????
> 
> we know you ain't got your own lololol
> *


 :0 

I'm black I put it down!!!!!!! She know whats up... that ass stayed at home plenty times..


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Apr 2 2009, 10:18 PM~13469139
> *:0
> 
> I'm black I put it down!!!!!!! She know whats up... that ass stayed at home plenty times..
> *


keyword stayed. she dont stay home no more? lol jus fuckin wit u


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 10:26 PM~13469231
> *keyword stayed. she dont stay home no more? lol jus fuckin wit u
> *


so that home depot pipe maybe be a lil worn out huh? time to buy a new one dog


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

u are who u are and u cant change she knew this gettin in so deal with it or send her over to my house then separate


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2009, 07:34 PM~13468114
> *I told my girl when we 1st starting seeing eachother that this isnt a hobby for me, its part of my life! this is my lifestyle.
> Shes cool with it as long as I dont put the cars and club before family, home,her and I etc!(which I dont)
> She isnt in to the shows(which is a good thing for me) but will hit 1 or 2 a years with me and will take a few dips with me in tha lolo
> ...


AFTER SEEING YOUR WIFEY, I MIGHT BE LIKE AH, FUCK LOWRIDING..  


NAW, MY WIFE IS ALL ABOUT IT. SHE HAS HER BIKE, AND SHE IS MORE OF A MOTOR HEAD THEN ME. SO WE ARE GOOD, I HAD THE SAME CONFO WITH HER, I TOLD HER STRAIGHT UP, THAT THIS WAS MY LIFE AND SHE RESPECTED THAT, AND SUPPORTS ME TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Apr 2 2009, 09:18 PM~13469139
> *:0
> 
> I'm black I put it down!!!!!!! She know whats up... that ass stayed at home plenty times..
> *


THIS DUDE :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

IT'S LIKE THIS MAN.. IT'S TOO MANY BREEZIES OUT HERE TO BE WORRIED ABOUT ONE HATIN ASS BITCH THAT AINT FEELING YOU. LIFE IS SHORT DOGG. WHY SHOULD YOU BE UNHAPPY. YOU'LL FUCK AROUND AND LOOK UP ONE DAY AND BE LIKE "I SHOULD HAVE DID THIS, I SHOULD HAVE DONE THAT".. MAN FUCK THAT SHIT! I'MA LIVE LIFE TIL I'M KISSIN A TOMBSTONE. AS LONG AS YOU HANDLING YOUR BUSINESS AS A MUTHAFUCKIN MAN, CAN'T NOBODY SAY SHIT ABOUT HOW YOU LIVIN YOUR MUTHAFUCKIN LIFE

-LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

im glad mine is in it i built her a monte and she loves rockin it


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

when me an my wife !st started seeing each other, I told her I was building a car, she didnt really feel it or start bitchin about it til the cruzin kicked in, so eventually that car got totalled, and I took a chill for a min an got back into bikes, then she bitched about that, but like many have said before you only get that one shot at life live that shit like its your last day on earth .....do what you love and love what you do.....

Like I ended up tellin her its the cars or another broad, you make the choice, now shes into goin to the junkyard wit me its her favorite thing to do besides hang out in the mall, even volunteered to turn wrenches on the new project, cause "she feels sorry 'cause it looks so helpless" havent got her into shows and not sure I want to, too much eye candy for me...neva bring sand to da beach....lol


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> [/quote Talk real wit her homie my girl wasnt in 2 it 2 much at first an we almost split up but know we both gettin down on her hopper


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Apr 2 2009, 07:18 PM~13469139
> *:0
> 
> I'm black I put it down!!!!!!! She know whats up... that ass stayed at home plenty times..
> *


this dude I'm black too that don't mean shit.....the question you have to ask yourself when yo ridin out is whos ridin in if shes so apt to stay at home when you got the kiddies an out ridin....  

Moral is don't trust that "I put it down" shit, another fella can always put it down betta homie....just speakin from experience


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2009, 07:55 PM~13469653
> *this dude I'm black too that don't mean shit.....the question you have to ask yourself when yo ridin out is whos ridin in if shes so apt to stay at home when you got the kiddies an out ridin....
> 
> Moral is don't trust that "I put it down" shit, another fella can always put it down betta homie....just speakin from experience
> *


 :werd:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2009, 08:55 PM~13469653
> *this dude I'm black too that don't mean shit.....the question you have to ask yourself when yo ridin out is whos ridin in if shes so apt to stay at home when you got the kiddies an out ridin....
> 
> Moral is don't trust that "I put it down" shit, another fella can always put it down betta homie....just speakin from experience
> *



naw it's cool i decided he could have her lolololol

i'm black lololol


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Dont know if I should delete the thread or keep it going.... :dunno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 2 2009, 10:56 PM~13471470
> *Dont know if I should delete the thread or keep it going.... :dunno:
> *



you have a hard time makin decisions huh homie lololol


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

delete this shit problem solved!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE+Apr 2 2009, 07:34 PM~13469336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut .. up ..do I need to post up when yours left your azz for laying handz fool!!!!!! I was joking . Now go pay your phone bill...



> _Originally posted by illholla+Apr 2 2009, 07:50 PM~13469561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawawawawawaw you clown.. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 2 2009, 08:33 PM~13469319
> *AFTER SEEING YOUR WIFEY, I MIGHT BE LIKE AH, FUCK LOWRIDING..
> NAW, MY WIFE IS ALL ABOUT IT.  SHE HAS HER BIKE, AND SHE IS MORE OF A MOTOR HEAD THEN ME.  SO WE ARE GOOD, I HAD THE SAME CONFO WITH HER, I TOLD HER STRAIGHT UP, THAT THIS WAS MY LIFE AND SHE RESPECTED THAT, AND SUPPORTS ME TO THE FULLEST.
> *


Thats whats up and how it should be!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 2 2009, 07:55 PM~13469653
> *this dude I'm black too that don't mean shit.....the question you have to ask yourself when yo ridin out is whos ridin in if shes so apt to stay at home when you got the kiddies an out ridin....
> 
> Moral is don't trust that "I put it down" shit, another fella can always put it down betta homie....just speakin from experience
> *


it was a joke to the ones that know me from the show scene. My wife like books and dinners.. So normally after shows I cook and take her out on the town. She just hates the sit around factor. Hence she stays at the Hotel and chills .. till cruz time. Or drives the other car so she can do some shopping in the area we venture too.. 

FYI I'm a home dad ( 10ys ) ( 3rd shift 2 dayz a week) so all my shits on a allowance.... with weekend pass's.....


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 2 2009, 09:13 PM~13469091
> *I honestly can't even begin to comprehend having a relationship where either of you MAKES the other one do or not do anything.  Why would you even be in that situation?  Like some of my wife's friends talk about shopping and hiding the clothes from their husbands.  What the fuck is that about?  I couldn't give a fuck less if my wife shopped everyday.  And if she's spending money on that instead of your bills being paid, then why in the hell do you wanna be with someone that stupid to start with?
> *


YOU NAILED IT 100%.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Apr 2 2009, 01:52 PM~13466004
> *I THINK WE ARE THE ONLY 2 WOMEN THAT SUPPORT OUR MEN :thumbsup:
> 
> Keep on building those cars guys, cause it looks like lowriding is dying real slow as the years go by! Maybe its those damn girlfriends!!! LMAO!! :biggrin:
> *


*:yes: I THINK WE ARE TOO!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN THEM GIRLFRIENDS....LMAO!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 3 2009, 08:47 AM~13473884
> *:yes: I THINK WE ARE TOO!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN THEM GIRLFRIENDS....LMAO!
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

I was into imports for a long time and my wife was never down for thoses shows but she did come with me for a few here and there. Now that Im into the classic cars, she likes them a lot more and I can also fit the kids in the car so she rolls with me a little more. The kids love riding in the 63 so there always down.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 3 2009, 08:59 AM~13473979
> *sorry to hear that *[/i][/u] :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Mar 31 2009, 08:54 AM~13442710
> *:werd: x2 my homies ex always waited for him to get his check so she could go buy her stuff and then bitched at him for not having enough money to buy groceries or their kids stuff :uh: all she wants to do is get pregnant and have lots of kids :uh: i told him that if she wants money that she should get off her lazy ass find herself a job
> 
> and to add on she even wanted him to buy a new truck (cause thats what she wanted) with the way gas prices are going right now :0
> *


OCTOMOM!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 2 2009, 01:43 PM~13465931
> *I do, but thats when I SLAP THE SHIT OUT OF HER!!!!!Then she minds!  :biggrin:
> *


*ESTUPID :no: YOU BETTER HOPE SHE DOESN'T GET A SCREEN NAME OR SHE'S KICKIN' YOUR ASS "CAVEMAN" :biggrin: 

YOU'RE CRAZY AS HELL :rofl: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emhomie626_@Apr 7 2009, 03:16 PM~13508904
> *OCTOMOM!!!
> *


* :0 W.T.H 
:rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been with my wife for 17 years at first she wasn't really intrested so I got my son a bike so she helped him then I found out that there was a car her grandpa used to have an d she wanted one so on our 10yr wedding aniversery I bought her a 65 Impala we are going to throw our first cruise on easter I never thought she would be so excited just never give up surely there is something she likes about cars find out and go from there I believe everyone has that itch to be riding with everyone looking at them. Let her drive so she can see the feeling


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Punctuation is your friend.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino+Apr 8 2009, 03:16 AM~13515169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bawawawawawawawa .......


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*My wife and I have been together 24 years and she has been my biggest supporter and over the many years. We have built and have had plenty of rides. My wife and I meet when I was a youngster and lowriding with my car club and she does not make it out to the car shows that often and that's fine with me as well as her. She might make it to 1 car show per year but my kids accompany me every now and then. Good luck to those that do not have that support from their Girlfriend/Wife.*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

My girl is the one MAKIN me get my happy ass out there and turn some wrenches when i dont feel like it :cheesy: , she loves the lowrider scene, jus dont like it too much when the beezys start takin there clothes off and takin attetion from the cars  . she cant wait till my 58 comes back out


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Me n my gurl have an understanding

As long as I can pay the bills and still live comfortable, its my money and my car

Home before Chrome


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Apr 8 2009, 06:25 PM~13521964
> *Me n my gurl have an understanding
> 
> As long as I can pay the bills and still live comfortable, its my money and my car
> ...


 :biggrin: EXACTLEY HOMEBOY!! I'VE BEEN DOING IT NOW "17" YEARS!! ITS IN MY BLOOD STREAM, WHETHER SHE LIKES IT OR NOT!! & ON MY 2ND "WIFE" :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

fuck the wife surrport its your time and your money...your a grown ass man do what you want...my 2 cents...my wife has no choice and no say in my lowrider ways...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 8 2009, 07:14 PM~13522495
> *:biggrin: EXACTLEY HOMEBOY!! I'VE BEEN DOING IT NOW "17" YEARS!! ITS IN MY BLOOD STREAM, WHETHER SHE LIKES IT OR NOT!! & ON MY 2ND "WIFE" :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

MY WIFE SUPPORTS EVERYTHING I DO WHEN IT COMES TO THE LOWRIDING GAME.SHE USE TO HAVE A CAR OF HER OWN.SHE AWESOME.


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

What about when you are a woman lowrider and your MAN doesnt support you?!!


----------



## locs&100SPOKES (Nov 29, 2008)

the old lady use to hate it but its been 14 years now so i think she accepts it now


----------



## BOSSHOS (Sep 19, 2005)

Iv been wit my gurl for 7months she knew i was in a car club but i was not workin on our cars when we first got together. so when i stayed out the other day till 1 the first nite i worked on my chevy she was ready to kill me but she is coming around now


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

My ex-wife also knew what I was into when we met,our first two dates were to car shows.Long story short; bought a 58 without telling her because I got tired of not being involved with the scene for 10 yes TEN years.I tried to make it work,ultimately sold it,still didn't make her happy.Now we're divorced,I have three El Caminos and a '78 Cadi.I am a lot happier,but wished we could of worked it out :dunno: oh well.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

Man.. i've been with my wife for about 6 years, and married 3 months. Shes into cars the same if not more than me, Hell we both together moved out of state to, enrolled and graduated from the same Collision school, she does it all welding,body work,painting,color sanding. It feels good to have some one there on the same page with you and help when a project gets fustrating shes there to add her ''womans touch'' to finish the job. Also shes got her own rides too inline to get done. i love her and my man and wife team. uffin: 

much love to all the homies who are lucky enough to have a woman who has their back in the game


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Been with my woman for 30yrs, She knew when we got married I was all about the lowrider lifestyle, She's been very supportive of it, it's me.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2009, 10:07 AM~13442337
> *I am lucky my wife don't care for it but she don't bug me about it. she says its your money so do as you wish with it.I don't have to drag her along with me at picnics or shows so I can have fun with out her. and she can go do her thing wich is chilling at her sisters house or taking the kids out to the park or to the zoo. so I am lucky on both sides of the coin. win win for me.
> *


this is me...i got it like ima so what i want, go out of town when i want...she cool with it..


i take support a lil bit further...i wish she would tag along and help a fool out work the booth. promote etc.... Guess that why i take models :biggrin: :biggrin: 

my chic hate the shows...being there ALLL DAYYYYYYYYY. when she does come she just ask were the mall is..


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks fpr all the replys...my wife is comming out now to the shows...she likeing it and now asking whens the next picnic or show....


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

MY WIFE SUPPORTS AND GIVES ME IDEAS AT TIMES ON WHAT TO DO ON MY CARS. ALL THOUGH SHE DOESN'T GO TO CAR SHOWS WITH ME CAUSE SHE HATES BEING IN THE SUN AND SHE CAN'T WAKE UP THAT EARLY FOR A SHOW. BUT ALL IN ALL I DON'T MIND AT ALL. LIKE SHE SAYS "THATS YOUR HOBBY YOU HANDLE IT", ANY OF MY CLUB FUNCTIONS SHE'S THERE SO SHE CAN HANG OUT WITH MY CLUB BROTHERS WIVES.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Can't say I have a problem with that. Actually I'm extremely fortunate. My Wife said not only does she support me but she wants a car of her own and told me that she would be pissed if I stopped Lowriding because aside from her and my two kids it's the only thing that keeps me happy.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

My girl has never tripped on me :biggrin: 
She's always down to ride!
she had never even been to a car show up until we met.
Ever since then, she's always asking me when the next show is or the next meetin. :biggrin:


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Apr 1 2009, 06:02 AM~13451830
> *MAN THIS SHIT MUST BE UNIVERSAL.  MY FIRST GIRL BITCHED WHEN I FIRST BROUGHT IT HOME AND LAID THE BUMPER ON THE GROUND.  SHE USED TO ALWAYS BITCH ABOUT ME bEING OUT BACK TOOLING ON IT.  I SAID "WELL DAMN, ATLEAST I'M HOME!!  DID YOU LIKE IT BETTER WHEN I WAS OUT RIPPING AND RUNNING THE STREETS ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT??" :uh:  EVENTUALLY WE BROKE UP.  NOW SHE'S BACK CALLING A *****..  TO LATE..  I FOUND A NEW CHICK.  BUT NOW SHE'S BITCHING TOO!!  SO I'M BOUT TO CHUCK HER ASS.  ON SOME REAL SHIT, THEY BOTH CAN LAY IN THEIR BED OF BRICKS.
> *



F that dont like what i do then ya got to go my lady got it up front this is what i do! 15yrs and she still here there out there keep shoppin homie....


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@May 10 2009, 06:23 PM~13846235
> *Been with my woman for 30yrs,  She knew when we got married I was all about the lowrider lifestyle, She's  been very supportive of it, it's me.
> *


 :biggrin: SAME HERE HOMIE,XCEPT NOT ONLY SHE COOKING FOR THE CLUB,SHE BE RYDIN HERS NEXT TO MINES.....








:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 31 2009, 01:35 AM~13441199
> *Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!
> *




SHE SHOULD SUPPORT YOU IN WHATEVER YOU WANA DO. SHE KNEW THAT YOU WERE INTO THIS WHEN SHE MET YOU, SO WHY CHANGE IT NOW. I USED TO THINK THAT IT WAS A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY. BUT NOW I SEE THAT THERE IS ALOT MORE TO A CAR THAN JUST THE PAINT JOB. I SUPPORT MY HUBBY 100%. AND SOON ENOUGH WE WILL BE CRUSIN SIDE BY SIDE IN OUR LOW LOWS! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'D TELL HER TO FUCK HERSELF AND GIVE HER SURPRISE BUTTSEX :cheesy:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My wife doesnt support me for SHIT!. I been djing all my life basically cut that shit out of my life and it was my daily gig. I rode motorcycles sold them all because she said i was never home and only care for riding my motorcycles. I pay my bills and her bills to. I was building cars as a teen and in my 20's stopped to focus on my career and was very sucessful. Stopped it because she didnt like the attention that I was getting all the time and being gone all the time. I bought a car and satrted building recently and she states that I AM A CHOLO,GANGSTER,LOWLIFE and the she hates my car and hopes someone steals it. Says the car is ruining our marriage. I married my wife last year she has three kids 18,15,7 and a grandchild. I have no kids of my own. I been raising her kids while her worthless babies daddy is 60g's behind in child support and he gets away free while I am the one that supports her kids and basically the father figure in their lives. STUPID ME!!!They live in MY HOUSE NOT THEIRS MINE... I PAID FOR IT. They moved in because their shit hole apartment got broke into twice. Whos the bad guy? ME!!!! Its not fair that a woman like her doesnt support me on a single thing for my own common sanity. To tell someone that they dont support you they hate what you do and label as a low life loser is fucked up. I try my hardest to please this woman and get shit on daily since I brought my car home (last Thursday) is just plain fucked up. Divorce her i know thats what everyone is going to say. Trust me I AM!!! Sad part is I told my self I would never marry a woman with kids nor let a woman besides my mother tell me how to live my life. I did well until I met her. 
I am glad this topic is up... At least in my office I can be the real me instead of some fake phoney little bitch. Yeah That me!!!! Fucking BULLSHIT!!!!
Alex G!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Mar 31 2009, 08:22 AM~13441727
> *Ya ma grrfrend do dont support ma lowridering habbitt two sew eye stoppt da lowridering bott a gunn an killeded herr
> *


fucking Jeff... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 58wag (Jan 27, 2008)

i guess i am a luck cat, when my wife and i met, she didnit under stand my love for lowriding. she thought it was a phase. we have been married for almost 4 years. and she has put up with alot of shit. i just picked up my 10th car in the past 3.5 years. and it pisses her off but she supports me. tells me not to give up, and said that we could be stationed in virgina for 3more years, just so i could finish my car. if you're wife/girlfriend loves you and supports you. then they WILL understand that you need to have lowriding in you're life. if i couldnot, i would loose my mind.


----------



## mdz85olds (Dec 28, 2008)

Back in da day (early 90's) my-now-wife would love to ride in my 82 Cutlass. She loved all the attention we would get especially at night since my ride was equipped with blue neon. Now 11 years and two kids later I finally bought another Olds. First night we took it out for a drive I was surprised to see how happy she was. She could not stop smiling, said it reminded her of old times. My kids were super excited, most likely from seeing thier mom all happy.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

my wife paint's also is bad on that custom int. if it was not for her my cars would not look half as good as they do. thank god 4 my baby!!!!! shit last week we bent a cylinder. i woke up to fix it she had changed it out already thats the lowrider lifestyle homie's :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 14 2009, 08:40 PM~13891169
> *:biggrin: SAME HERE HOMIE,XCEPT NOT ONLY SHE COOKING FOR THE CLUB,SHE BE RYDIN HERS NEXT TO MINES.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS FUCKING BAD ASS!!! MY WIFE IS SUPPORTIVE TOO, SHE PUSHES ME TO FINISH MY RIDES & EVEN HELPS ME WITH COLORS FOR PAINT & INTERIOR, IM BUILDING A 66 TOO (FULL-SHOW) & IM DEDICATING IT TO HER !!!! :biggrin: .... :worship: :worship: :worship: "MY WIFE" !!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 16 2009, 05:21 PM~13906861
> *My wife doesnt support me for SHIT!. I been djing all my life basically cut that shit out of my life and it was my daily gig. I rode motorcycles sold them all because she said i was never home and only care for riding my motorcycles. I pay my bills and her bills to. I was building cars as a teen and in my 20's stopped to focus on my career and was very sucessful. Stopped it because she didnt like the attention that I was getting all the time and being gone all the time. I bought a car and satrted building recently and she states that I AM A CHOLO,GANGSTER,LOWLIFE and the she hates my car and hopes someone steals it. Says the car is ruining our marriage. I married my wife last year she has three kids 18,15,7 and a grandchild. I have no kids of my own. I been raising her kids while her worthless babies daddy is 60g's behind in child support and he gets away free while I am the one that supports her kids and basically the father figure in their lives. STUPID ME!!!They live in MY HOUSE NOT THEIRS MINE... I PAID FOR IT. They moved in because their shit hole apartment got broke into twice. Whos the bad guy? ME!!!! Its not fair that a woman like her doesnt support me on a single thing for my own common sanity. To tell someone that they dont support you they hate what you do and label as a low life loser is fucked up. I try my hardest to please this woman and  get shit on daily since I brought my car home (last Thursday) is just plain fucked up. Divorce her i know thats what everyone is going to say. Trust me I AM!!!  Sad part is I told my self I would never marry a woman with kids nor let a woman besides my mother tell me how to live my life. I did well until I met her.
> I am glad this topic is up... At least in my office I can be the real me instead of some fake phoney little bitch. Yeah That me!!!! Fucking BULLSHIT!!!!
> Alex G!
> *


YOU DIG IT CUZ YOU STILL IN IT! RED FLAGS ALL IN THIS MUG IT AINT MY BUIS...
IN TEXAS THAT MEANS SHES OWN HALF OF WHAT YALL GOT! NO KIDS WITH HER I BE OUTY 5OOO G!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13906861
> *My wife doesnt support me for SHIT!. I been djing all my life basically cut that shit out of my life and it was my daily gig. I rode motorcycles sold them all because she said i was never home and only care for riding my motorcycles. I pay my bills and her bills to. I was building cars as a teen and in my 20's stopped to focus on my career and was very sucessful. Stopped it because she didnt like the attention that I was getting all the time and being gone all the time. I bought a car and satrted building recently and she states that I AM A CHOLO,GANGSTER,LOWLIFE and the she hates my car and hopes someone steals it. Says the car is ruining our marriage. I married my wife last year she has three kids 18,15,7 and a grandchild. I have no kids of my own. I been raising her kids while her worthless babies daddy is 60g's behind in child support and he gets away free while I am the one that supports her kids and basically the father figure in their lives. STUPID ME!!!They live in MY HOUSE NOT THEIRS MINE... I PAID FOR IT. They moved in because their shit hole apartment got broke into twice. Whos the bad guy? ME!!!! Its not fair that a woman like her doesnt support me on a single thing for my own common sanity. To tell someone that they dont support you they hate what you do and label as a low life loser is fucked up. I try my hardest to please this woman and  get shit on daily since I brought my car home (last Thursday) is just plain fucked up. Divorce her i know thats what everyone is going to say. Trust me I AM!!!  Sad part is I told my self I would never marry a woman with kids nor let a woman besides my mother tell me how to live my life. I did well until I met her.
> I am glad this topic is up... At least in my office I can be the real me instead of some fake phoney little bitch. Yeah That me!!!! Fucking BULLSHIT!!!!
> Alex G!
> *


I THINK YOU GOTZ TO BE A LIL :loco: TO BE IN A RELATIONSHIP LIKE THAT, WHAT U NEED TO DO IS :buttkick: :twak: & TELL HER :nono: MORE, BE FOR U :guns: ONE DAY , WOMEN LIKE THAT MAKE ME :barf: :banghead: :rant: BUT U KNOW WHAT HOMIE? IF U DONT KICK HER TO THE CURVE SOON YOUR JUST GOING TO COTINUE TO :tears: :tears: :tears: SO :burn: THAT BRUJA ALREADY !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

My lady support me 
She love lowriders, old amcars .. ours C.C. ...
But all the time she thinkin from were i have money for thiz ... 
does not do a scene because of the money spent fo my hobby
... Cause human without passion is not worth anything


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13906861
> *My wife doesnt support me for SHIT!. I been djing all my life basically cut that shit out of my life and it was my daily gig. I rode motorcycles sold them all because she said i was never home and only care for riding my motorcycles. I pay my bills and her bills to. I was building cars as a teen and in my 20's stopped to focus on my career and was very sucessful. Stopped it because she didnt like the attention that I was getting all the time and being gone all the time. I bought a car and satrted building recently and she states that I AM A CHOLO,GANGSTER,LOWLIFE and the she hates my car and hopes someone steals it. Says the car is ruining our marriage. I married my wife last year she has three kids 18,15,7 and a grandchild. I have no kids of my own. I been raising her kids while her worthless babies daddy is 60g's behind in child support and he gets away free while I am the one that supports her kids and basically the father figure in their lives. STUPID ME!!!They live in MY HOUSE NOT THEIRS MINE... I PAID FOR IT. They moved in because their shit hole apartment got broke into twice. Whos the bad guy? ME!!!! Its not fair that a woman like her doesnt support me on a single thing for my own common sanity. To tell someone that they dont support you they hate what you do and label as a low life loser is fucked up. I try my hardest to please this woman and  get shit on daily since I brought my car home (last Thursday) is just plain fucked up. Divorce her i know thats what everyone is going to say. Trust me I AM!!!  Sad part is I told my self I would never marry a woman with kids nor let a woman besides my mother tell me how to live my life. I did well until I met her.
> I am glad this topic is up... At least in my office I can be the real me instead of some fake phoney little bitch. Yeah That me!!!! Fucking BULLSHIT!!!!
> Alex G!
> *




ALOT OF GUYS ALWAYS SAY THAT THEY ARE NEVER GONNA FIND THE NEGATIVE ASPECTS IN THEIR MOTHER IN THIER FUTURE WIFE OR GIRLFREIND. BUT WHAT ENDS UP HAPPENING THEY FIND SOME BUT NOT ALL OF THE NEGATIVE WAYS TOWARDS THE MIDDLE OF THE RELATIONSHIP. IF YOUR NOT HAPPY WITH YOUR LIFE AND THE WAY ITS GOIN THEN WHY ARE YOU IN IT? YOU HAVE NO KIDS WITH THIS GIRL, AND YOU SOUND LIKE YOU WERE MORE HAPPIER WITH OUT HER. YOUR A GROWN MAN WHO CAN MAKE YOUR OWN DECISONS, BUT IF YOU CONTINUE TO STAY IN THE RELATIONSHIP THEN ITS OBVIOUSLY WHAT YOU WANT AND YOU LIKE IT. DO YOUR THANG, MAKE YOURSELF HAPPY TO.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

FUCK ALL THESE HO'S.. WOMEN ARE ONLY GOOD FOR 1 THING


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

im not maried but i gotta (friend) that is gonna go trade in her mustang convertable for an suv just so i have something to tow my cars with. i didnt always have it like that with her but i held her down for a long time and now she is doing it for me. so technically she is not my girl but she is the girl that supports me.


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

MY GIRL SUPPORT ME ALL DA WAY. SHE LOVES DA LOWRIDER SCENE. SHIT I EVEN GOT HER THAT DREAM CAR SHE BEEN WANTED,. NOW SHE WORKS ON IT ON DA GARAGE TO GET PAINTED N PUT THEM HYDROS ON IT


----------



## Esa.Caliver (May 25, 2009)

Well I don't know where you'll find them chicks that don't support you'll. Kind of stupid.

When it comes to the lowrider life, I like to support my man. I was living with this one guy that was fixing up his ride, I supported him 100%. Even encouraged him to save up the money he earned working to pay for the ride. That was his passion, you know so yeah. I feel a girl should stand behind her man 100%.

The guy I'm with now isn't much into the lowrider life, I am so we'll see if he supports me once I get the ride I want and start fixing it up.


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

my wifes only supportive if its a bomb...i got a impala and she was not havin it....but when i get a bomb shes down to walk pomona in the rain helpin me look for stuff


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

my girl likes car shows.
she not really into lowriders yet.
she more into newer cars,but she rides with me in my 63


----------



## BombDeville (Feb 22, 2009)

my wife of 22 years saports me all the way and shes a gringa., shes never helped me actually build a ride, and ive built alot of them. but when we go to shows shes hella proud of our piece, and i better let everybody know its ours/ my 2 kids sapported me thier whole life too ,without the sapport of ur loved ones you might as well hang it up or just move on ride or die.. :twak: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

1SICK8T4 said:


> Dam i guess i lucked out, my wife is down w/me on lowriding, shyt she pushes me more when im slacking (on working on my ride, hitting up shows etc..)
> 
> Priorities first though, Gotta maintain the crib n dues before fixin the ride....
> n if ur girl cant support what u luv 2 do then just move on homie, You'll save yourself the aggrevation....


Thats what it's all about LADY LOVE!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That shit does succ


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

"Hydraulics are obnoxious, stupid, and played out and big rim cars(donks) are stupid too ha ha ha... And the wheels(13s) look like shiny brakes(rotors) ha ha ha but the paint is always nice"(My gfs explaination on why she'd date a guy with a donk before a lowrider 100% verbatim)


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

My girl Supports, Rolls, Shows, Hopps, Cleans. She is down for whatever and so is my son.. He works and hops Low Lows with me and grabs all the trophies the caddy and the Mustang bring home...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> FUCK ALL THESE HO'S.. WOMEN ARE ONLY GOOD FOR 1 THING


x2 biches speak when they are spoken to


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

i think like this if you where lowrideing before her then you will still be doing it after.look my wife does not realy like to go to shows and ect.but fuck it like i said i was doing this before her she need to deal with it . if girl realy loves you she will go with the flow and if not oh well its going to be fight all the time. but fuck it i will doing this shit tell the day i die no matter how many kids i got with her


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> i think like this if you where lowrideing before her then you will still be doing it after.look my wife does not realy like to go to shows and ect.but fuck it like i said i was doing this before her she need to deal with it . if girl realy loves you she will go with the flow and if not oh well its going to be fight all the time. but fuck it i will doing this shit tell the day i die no matter how many kids i got with her


 could you possibly post this in a bigger font?

i'm having a hard time reading it

thanks


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

cecilia said:


> Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> 
> I SUPPORT ALL MEN THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDING!! :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!! :thumbsup:


real talk soundz like wife i fill iam so blessed & so iz your man


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> i think like this if you where lowrideing before her then you will still be doing it after.look my wife does not realy like to go to shows and ect.but fuck it like i said i was doing this before her she need to deal with it . if girl realy loves you she will go with the flow and if not oh well its going to be fight all the time. but fuck it i will doing this shit tell the day i die no matter how many kids i got with her


:werd: My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

214loco said:


> Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!


 sounds like you need a hug:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> sounds like you need a hug:rofl:


mas puto :ugh:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

my wife is down for my car club. she attends @ least half of the meetings, all shows and even designs our cards and flyers.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

zoolyfe said:


> my wife is down for my car club. she attends @ least half of the meetings, all shows and even designs our cards and flyers.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

My wife supports what I wanna do, just like I support what she likes, and if she didn't support me on lowriding well guess what I don't care cuz I would still continue to spend money on my ride and hit the streets whenever I have time


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Put Ur foot down n tell her it's part of u and if she can't except it to get her pen ready for the divorce.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mr Solorio said:


> My wife supports what I wanna do, just like I support what she likes, and if she didn't support me on lowriding well guess what I don't care cuz I would still continue to spend money on my ride and hit the streets whenever I have time


X2, well said. U shouldn't have to change for no woman.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Put Ur foot down n tell her it's part of u and if she can't except it to get her pen ready for the divorce.


:werd:


----------



## Monuments c.c (Feb 4, 2011)

i get on my man lay it low page all the time. i support him. cause it makes him happy. i go to meeting and help him get ready for shows. i have other girl look at me crazy cause i help him wash his car and clean his white walls. it has even became part of me even if i left him i would be around lowriding. we have even been talking about building me a car.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

NIMSTER64 said:


> I am lucky my wife don't care for it but she don't bug me about it. she says its your money so do as you wish with it.I don't have to drag her along with me at picnics or shows so I can have fun with out her. and she can go do her thing wich is chilling at her sisters house or taking the kids out to the park or to the zoo. so I am lucky on both sides of the coin. win win for me.


Same here. At the end of the day, what I do with MY money is MY business. The bills are paid and everybody eating so I don't need permission so spend my own fucken money how I want to spend it. As far as shows go I'm like "come if you like, if not, see ya when I get back.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*Some past girl friends havent supported me for shit so they are no longer here.... 

the one i got now is very supportive but isnt a fanatic. But she attends club functions and even helps out with whatever is needed. *


----------



## Injun Joe (Jul 22, 2009)

*Ok so this thread is over 2yrs old...update us... is she still backing you up ...or did she go back to trippin???*


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

My woman makes me home made tortillas when im engraving...lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i might as well bite on this topic. 

i am very lucky my g/f is interested in cars and stuff. we always go to car shows, and sometimes i feel like she likes classics more than i do. she has a real great taste in cars, and hates on just about anything with an automatic transmission. she tolerates my need to fix/break things, and instead of complaining about being in the garage, she helps me instead...

yes yes indeed i am a lucky man uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i might as well bite on this topic.
> 
> i am very lucky my g/f is interested in cars and stuff. we always go to car shows, and sometimes i feel like she likes classics more than i do. she has a real great taste in cars, and hates on just about anything with an automatic transmission. she tolerates my need to fix/break things, and instead of complaining about being in the garage, she helps me instead...
> 
> yes yes indeed i am a lucky man uffin:



Lucky dog...My wife hates everything that i do lowrider related.. Any pics of your supporting better half?? lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Wow. a topic that actually makes me feel all warm and mushy inside and shit. lol My ol lady even though we'r enot married has been with me for better part of 5 years we have a beautiful 4 month old baby girl and the whole time has been an AVID supporter of me being a lowrider. From learning to paint, flock, foil, detail and assemble models,to how to ride a lowrider bike, and then without the spring, to now learning to drive tha coupe de with tha chain link on 13's. She wants to be a part for Sure and has even offered to use school living expense money to juice my car. I don't even want it juiced that damn bad but she's rode in a few lowriders and got bit. Begs to at least go out and ride even when I'm tired just got off work and wanna go to bed. If anything My girl has become a lowrider and our common interest for style and straight up o.g. shit just brings us together whenva we're at a show, or workin on tha whip, or squeezin pennies tryna make our next flip, or mod or whateva. hate to see what she builds when her moneys right.:shocked:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

FUCK NAW SHE DON'T SUPPORT ME AND THIS LOWRIDING SHIT. BUT I TELL HER FUCK YOU I DO WHAT I WANT TO DO. AND WE ARE STILL TOGETHER AFTER 26 YEARS. WHY AINT SHE LEFT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are as luck as I am then there are no issue what so ever with what i buy ,sell,or trade as long as the bills are paid & food in frig.
She bought me one of my first set of daytons about 9 years ago!! So that being said my wife has been supportive of what im doin.Even if I've been in this car scene way before she was in the pic I feel i would have never accomplish what i have with out her by my side.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> If you are as luck as I am then there are no issue what so ever with what i buy ,sell,or trade as long as the bills are paid & food in frig.
> She bought me one of my first set of daytons about 9 years ago!! So that being said my wife has been supportive of what im doin.Even if I've been in this car scene way before she was in the pic I feel i would have never accomplish what i have with out her by my side.


YOU A LUCKY HOMIE TO FIND SOMEONE WHO SUPPORTS WHAT YOU DO. MY WIFE IS A PAIN IN THE FUCKING ASS HOMIE. SHE CAN BUY NICE SHIT FOR HERSELF BUT WHEN I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING FOR THE RIDE SHE ALLWAYS TALK SHIT. I HAD TO PUT HER ASS ON TIME OUT ALLOT HOMIE.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

six 2 said:


> YOU A LUCKY HOMIE TO FIND SOMEONE WHO SUPPORTS WHAT YOU DO. MY WIFE IS A PAIN IN THE FUCKING ASS HOMIE. SHE CAN BUY NICE SHIT FOR HERSELF BUT WHEN I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING FOR THE RIDE SHE ALLWAYS TALK SHIT. I HAD TO PUT HER ASS ON TIME OUT ALLOT HOMIE.


Thanks Homie!! Ya one of my cuz was with this bitch that was always complaining when he;d order parts or we'd got to shows. She'd never support him with it. First thing she'd say is if your spending money on your cars u need to spend the same on me. So he did fucker took her to florida,vegas,road trips all the time. Now the dish rag whore got the boot cuz he found out she was a shady bitch. Not a week went by and she was already moved in with sum other cock.
But like i tell my primo that bitch did him the favor. He still has his 63 ss drop top,57 HT bel air,58 HT Impala.61 drop top,& his his 63 ss Ht that he has had before the dish rag was even around.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Supports me 110% just like homie said as long as priorities are taken care of.
Thats the way it should be! I have some homies that cant even buy shit for their cars, personally i couldn't live with someone like that, ive been into cars since i was 15 and i dont plan on changing this lifestyle any time soon!


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> Thanks Homie!! Ya one of my cuz was with this bitch that was always complaining when he;d order parts or we'd got to shows. She'd never support him with it. First thing she'd say is if your spending money on your cars u need to spend the same on me. So he did fucker took her to florida,vegas,road trips all the time. Now the dish rag whore got the boot cuz he found out she was a shady bitch. Not a week went by and she was already moved in with sum other cock.
> But like i tell my primo that bitch did him the favor. He still has his 63 ss drop top,57 HT bel air,58 HT Impala.61 drop top,& his his 63 ss Ht that he has had before the dish rag was even around.


DAMN HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE YOUR PRIMO GOT SOME NICE SHIT. I AGREE, SOMETIME YOU GOTS TO DUMP A BITCH TO BE HAPPY. IN MY CASE I GOT 4 KIDS AND 26 YEARS WITH MY WIFE AND RIGHT NOW IT'S CHEAPER TO KEEP HER. BUT AS SOON AS MY SON TURN 18? HA HA GET THE FUCK OUT.:x:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

My lady is down to turn wrenches with me, cruise all the time, and she respects my car as much as I do.. that's just one reason why I wont Fuck around on her


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

tko_818 said:


> My lady is down to turn wrenches with me, cruise all the time, and she respects my car as much as I do.. that's just one reason why I wont Fuck around on her


SHE SMART HOMIE. SHE KNOWS THERE ARE ALLOT OF BITCHES OUT HERE IN THIS LOWRIDER SHIT AND IF SHE DON'T COME CORRECT YOU WILL BE CAUGHT ON CHEATERS.  :yes:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

six 2 said:


> SHE SMART HOMIE. SHE KNOWS THERE ARE ALLOT OF BITCHES OUT HERE IN THIS LOWRIDER SHIT AND IF SHE DON'T COME CORRECT YOU WILL BE CAUGHT ON CHEATERS.  :yes:


:rofl: she's young but she's definitely got her head right there! She wants to build a 59 hardtop with me next, that's what I call making plans for the future :biggrin: we'll see if we can make that shit happen! :x:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

tko_818 said:


> :rofl: she's young but she's definitely got her head right there! She wants to build a 59 hardtop with me next, that's what I call making plans for the future :biggrin: we'll see if we can make that shit happen! :x:


THAT'S COOL HOMIE. WOW 59? MUST HAVE DEEP POCKETS. GOOD LUCK ON THE FUTURE HOMIE. HOPE EVEYTHING WORKS OUT WITH THE 9.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

six 2 said:


> THAT'S COOL HOMIE. WOW 59? MUST HAVE DEEP POCKETS. GOOD LUCK ON THE FUTURE HOMIE. HOPE EVEYTHING WORKS OUT WITH THE 9.


Thanks g. She wants to throw some of her money in it with me so it could happen.. but hell I ain't gunna get my hopes up, im cool just cruising the 64 with a down broad


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

A "REAL" relationship won't last if your lady doesn't support ya. Thats the truth too!!!! Luckily, my wife of 12+ years supports me and what I love to do......She doesn't care if I buy this just to try and flip it or buy that, just to "hold on to".......like the homie said earlier, as long as theres food in the fridge, bills are paid and the kids aint going without....and honestly, my family will ALWAYS be taken care of before ANY project.......Here's an example of this, and her support.....


I took a job last November with Lockheed Martin, as a defense contractor.....This job requires me to perform in a deployed location....I would make REALLY good money, but being away sucks. I was fine with it, I knew it would suck but I knew we could do it.....I was in the Marine Corps, so being deployed s nothing new......I am currently in Iraq and have been here since December of last year, only going home two times, once for my lil brother's funeral, who unexpectedly passed the DAY I left....(but that's another story) and once for a 3 1/2 week vacation in July-Aug. Since I have been here, we finally bought our first house....Bought a nice 4 bedroom 2 1/2 bath 2 car garage, 2750 sqft house in the area she wanted....I let her pick it out, I just seen pics, basically...hahaha, had it all set up before I got home in July......Went home on a saturday and did my final walkthrough, and closed on it on that Monday....My contract end is coming up un XMAS day.....I have the option to stay if I want, and I told her I wanted to get about 6 more months outta this deal to stack some cash to get me a nice ride when I get back....she wants me home though, so I figured she would kinda be like, nah....jsut come home, we miss you.......I just got off the phone with her....we were tlakin about our plans and stuff, and then she tells me.....and I quote......."If you wanna stay for the 6 months, that will be fine, don't worry about us....I got these kids, and we are takin care of.....We NEED to get you a ride.....That's the most important thing at this point. We already bought us a house and took care of paying all our bills off, Let's do this and get your ride while you're makin the money because it'll take longer to do once you give this job up"........  


I think it's pretty safe to stay she supports me......I always joke with her and tell her, "Damn babe, you're alright!!!! That's why I keep ya around.....I tell ya what, how 'bout you stay another night"......hahahahaa


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

My chick is the same, we’ve been married 10 years now and even before we got married she helped me pick up my 63 Impala vert. I spend money on things that make no sense on why I would do it but she’s good with it never complaining or bitching at me not once. The one thing is that it works both ways for us I support her, she lets me be too. In fact we just bought a new Lexus GS350 and the only stipulation that was there was that I slap some rims on it for her. Only thing I added for me was a mild drop to it too.





















FunkytownRoller said:


> A "REAL" relationship won't last if your lady doesn't support ya. Thats the truth too!!!! Luckily, my wife of 12+ years supports me and what I love to do......She doesn't care if I buy this just to try and flip it or buy that, just to "hold on to".......like the homie said earlier, as long as theres food in the fridge, bills are paid and the kids aint going without....and honestly, my family will ALWAYS be taken care of before ANY project.......Here's an example of this, and her support.....
> 
> 
> I took a job last November with Lockheed Martin, as a defense contractor.....This job requires me to perform in a deployed location....I would make REALLY good money, but being away sucks. I was fine with it, I knew it would suck but I knew we could do it.....I was in the Marine Corps, so being deployed s nothing new......I am currently in Iraq and have been here since December of last year, only going home two times, once for my lil brother's funeral, who unexpectedly passed the DAY I left....(but that's another story) and once for a 3 1/2 week vacation in July-Aug. Since I have been here, we finally bought our first house....Bought a nice 4 bedroom 2 1/2 bath 2 car garage, 2750 sqft house in the area she wanted....I let her pick it out, I just seen pics, basically...hahaha, had it all set up before I got home in July......Went home on a saturday and did my final walkthrough, and closed on it on that Monday....My contract end is coming up un XMAS day.....I have the option to stay if I want, and I told her I wanted to get about 6 more months outta this deal to stack some cash to get me a nice ride when I get back....she wants me home though, so I figured she would kinda be like, nah....jsut come home, we miss you.......I just got off the phone with her....we were tlakin about our plans and stuff, and then she tells me.....and I quote......."If you wanna stay for the 6 months, that will be fine, don't worry about us....I got these kids, and we are takin care of.....We NEED to get you a ride.....That's the most important thing at this point. We already bought us a house and took care of paying all our bills off, Let's do this and get your ride while you're makin the money because it'll take longer to do once you give this job up"........
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah man....Thats cool, some people don't realize it man...you gotta give a lil to get a lil.......  So far I have had a 63 hdtp and I built a 85 Regal.....The Regal had some cashed dumped into it though....It was featured in LRM and all that....She never once bitched aobut it.......she only bitched that it took so long to finish...hahaha....I support her too....She wants a Caddilac CTS.......I told her we can get one, but it'll be after my son gets older....hes only 2 right now....he will have that brand new ride all dirty.....CTS is gonna have to wait for now...but she knows, if we can afford it, we will get it......



DJ63 said:


> My chick is the same, we’ve been married 10 years now and even before we got married she helped me pick up my 63 Impala vert. I spend money on things that make no sense on why I would do it but she’s good with it never complaining or bitching at me not once. The one thing is that it works both ways for us I support her, she lets me be too. In fact we just bought a new Lexus GS350 and the only stipulation that was there was that I slap some rims on it for her. Only thing I added for me was a mild drop to it too.


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

my wife actually likes lowriding and ask me whats next for my rivi guess i lucked out


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

six 2 said:


> DAMN HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE YOUR PRIMO GOT SOME NICE SHIT. I AGREE, SOMETIME YOU GOTS TO DUMP A BITCH TO BE HAPPY. IN MY CASE I GOT 4 KIDS AND 26 YEARS WITH MY WIFE AND RIGHT NOW IT'S CHEAPER TO KEEP HER. BUT AS SOON AS MY SON TURN 18? HA HA GET THE FUCK OUT.:x:


:thumbsup:


tko_818 said:


> My lady is down to turn wrenches with me, cruise all the time, and she respects my car as much as I do.. that's just one reason why I wont Fuck around on her


That's what's up brother!!!:thumbsup:
AND TO EVERYONE ELSE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF ON HERE. IF U KEEP YOUR GIRL HAPPY SHE"ll KEEP U HAPPY JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> That's what's up brother!!!:thumbsup:
> AND TO EVERYONE ELSE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF ON HERE. IF U KEEP YOUR GIRL HAPPY SHE"ll KEEP U HAPPY JUST MY TWO CENTS


TRUE SPIT HOMIE


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

When i first got with my lady,she didnt really support me either.she didnt understand wat i was doin in puttin money into my car..i started to take her with me to picnics,shows and thats when she realized how this sport goes.she understands how we are passionate about building cars.so she started helping me in putting money into my car and now she even wants to fix her up a ride one day.she says as long as my bills are paid and houshold is good then its all good.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

My old lady dont really support me, always complains about how much time and how much money i spend and always asks how much everythings cost. so i said fuck it and got fed up and dumped her ass :rant:


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:That's what's up brother!!!:thumbsup:AND TO EVERYONE ELSE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF ON HERE. IF U KEEP YOUR GIRL HAPPY SHE"ll KEEP U HAPPY JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive been blessed to have met a girl that has constantly supported me in everything I do, especially in Low Riding. Sometimes, running the club takes a lot of time away from the family, but she accommodates by coming to the car shows with me and she even does some modeling on the side. So she will work a booth while we show our cars, kind of kills two birds with one stone. She even helps with the project that I have now. I think when we are done with this car, I will let her keep it and it gives me an excuse to buy a vert. 

I definitely think that the secret to a long lasting marriage is supporting and encouraging each others interest. 

So they are out there fellas....there is hope!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

If you're not doing what you like, then you're not enjoying life. If that's the case, it's time to replace her and not your lifestyle.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

SHE DOSENT HAVE A CHOICE LOL SHE GREW UP IN THE LIFESTYLE SO IM GOOD 100% SUPPORT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ULTRAMAN said:


> My old lady dont really support me, always complains about how much time and how much money i spend and always asks how much everythings cost. so i said fuck it and got fed up and dumped her ass :rant:


hookers r cheaper in the long run


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

havent found 1 yet bout lowriders, but mnay bout my tattooing, so i need 2 find 1 that likes both


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got a new girl now. My b/m was a lowrider. Period. THe new chick.. Well she's not. She supports me like buys lil parts I need here and there or whatever she can however has now interest other than it's pretty, it's fun riding down the street bouncing w/ all the attention, and the babies like it. As far as wrenches turning, getting in and getting down like b/m did. Nope! She'll watch th ekids though as long as I'm working on things. That's pretty cool...


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

My ol' lady supports me lowriding pretty good. She'll get down and turn a wrench or two. She even says "you should get this or that" or throws down an idea she has and sometimes I'm like nah that won't look right, and other times id be like " yea would probably look good. In a few weeks tho imma have her help me pull my engine. She doesn't know that yet :biggrin:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

My wife could care less about cars or the lifestyle. She understands that this is what I'm in to and she'd rather see me out in the garage wrenching than out partying or something. Marriage or a relationship is about compromise. If she's gonna bitch and bitch about it early in the relationship, she aint worth keeping around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

cecilia said:


> Well how sad is that! :uh: speaking from a girls point of view, I support my fiance/husband in anything that he does, reason being, I like to do the samething he does...I noticed that in alot of girls when I go to the shows, the girls don't want to be their and they are always making faces, or walking behind the boyfriend...I think thats rediculous!! If you got with your man for a reason! Then you need to support him in what he does and quit B!TCHING!! Now you guys know that she didn't get with you because of your car, because obviously she's not gonna support you in that way... I feel sorry for guys that have chicas like that, because in the long run, its going to cause you to lose your marriage and cause to many problems...I hope that you guys don't give in to these girls, and buy them shit to make them happy!! All women should be able to hold themselves with out their man...make them spend their own money what they like, and you spend your money on what you love doing!! which is lowriding!!!
> 
> Although guys, if you aren't holding the fort at home, and all your money is going to your lowlow or whatever project you are doing, and your mind is always focus on that, you need to take a step back and look at your priorities first
> 
> I SUPPORT ALL MEN THAT ARE INTO LOWRIDING!! :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: AGREED..STAY TRUE TO YOURSELF, I USED TO INVEST $ INTO MY GUYS CAR..ITS WHATEVER MAKES THE GUY HAPPY..


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

esjmami said:


> :thumbsup: AGREED..STAY TRUE TO YOURSELF, I USED TO INVEST $ INTO MY GUYS CAR..ITS WHATEVER MAKES THE GUY HAPPY..


If this was offtopic I would ..............................................:rimshot:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

EBAY said:


> If this was offtopic I would ..............................................:rimshot:


:facepalm: I TAKE IT YOUR GIRL SUPPORTS YOU, THATS GREAT  AND YES MY SITUATION IS PAST TENSE, IF I MEET ANOTHER GUY IN THE C.C. SCENE I'M SURE I WOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM DOIN THE SAME THAT I DID FOR THE LAST ONE..GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS SITUATIONS..


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

my wife is down with it to a certian extent. even though she's helped me work on cars before...and has been to a few shows....its really not her thing. but she understands 100% that its what i like to do and she's supports that.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ROBLEDO said:


> my wife is down with it to a certian extent. even though she's helped me work on cars before...and has been to a few shows....its really not her thing. but she understands 100% that its what i like to do and she's supports that.


Glad you and Steph are still going strong after all these years:rimshot:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

esjmami said:


> :facepalm: I TAKE IT YOUR GIRL SUPPORTS YOU, THATS GREAT  AND YES MY SITUATION IS PAST TENSE, IF I MEET ANOTHER GUY IN THE C.C. SCENE I'M SURE I WOULDN'T HAVE A PROBLEM DOIN THE SAME THAT I DID FOR THE LAST ONE..GOOD LUCK ON YOUR GUYS SITUATIONS..


stfu bitch and get your ass back to offtopic before I slap your face, are we clear?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Glad you and Steph are still going strong after all these years:rimshot:


you could of had some of that, if you wasn't so scared of pussy. :rimshot:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

EBAY said:


> stfu bitch and get your ass back to offtopic before I slap your face, are we clear?


Looks like I'm missed :burn:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

EBAY said:


> stfu bitch and get your ass back to offtopic before I slap your face, are we clear?



easy there super grover


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

My ole lady doesn't bitch about me tryna build my car(s) but she doesn't look excited about me doin it either. She's more into European cars. :burn:


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

I'll support my man only if he lets me work on the cars with him and lets me drive them occasionally.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> easy there super grover


:roflmao:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

wow i just read evrey single post and evrey single page. why im not even married! still in high school but it does get me thinking for the future ahead of me.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> wow i just read evrey single post and evrey single page. why im not even married! still in high school but it does get me thinking for the future ahead of me.


Its just like everything else in life you gotta find someone who will meet you in the middle. This also means you might have to go out and do shit she likes or hang our with her friends/family even if you hate them.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

supersporting88 said:


> Its just like everything else in life you gotta find someone who will meet you in the middle. This also means you might have to go out and do shit she likes or hang our with her friends/family even if you hate them.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

supersporting88 said:


> Its just like everything else in life you gotta find someone who will meet you in the middle. This also means you might have to go out and do shit she likes or hang our with her friends/family even if you hate them.


Agreed 100%


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes pay close attention youngin don't pick the wrong chick:banghead:


----------



## Six-four (Apr 2, 2012)

:rimshot:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wow donno how I missed this topic... Me and my bride love all kinds a customs... of course lolo's are on top of the list in my book.

anyway long story short.. we got a deal when ever I do something with my ride, I have to do something to hers as well. She also helps me decide to pick and make parts for the lowrider bikes I build also. We have our own bikes as well.

even got our 3 year old daughter into lowrideing and my lil one's at the age now where she's starting to pick the parts for her her bike.

It makes it that much easier to do what you love when your families down to do it with you. makes family time that much better.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

She better or she'll get a ass wopping


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

dam Im glad my wife shares the same passion!! last weekend she helped me change the steering box on my elco and helped me cleaned the engine


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Six-four said:


> Yes pay close attention youngin don't pick the wrong chick:banghead:



X10000000000000!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

supersporting88 said:


> Its just like everything else in life you gotta find someone who will meet you in the middle. This also means you might have to go out and do shit she likes or hang our with her friends/family even if you hate them.


:yessad:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

214loco said:


> Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!


I posted this 3 years ago and happy to say that lil by lil she has supported me, she even bought me a 96 fleetwood with 13s, and now looking to get a g body Grand Prix...


----------



## Not For Sale (Feb 29, 2012)

FUCK NO!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

214loco said:


> Just trying to get some of the homies thoughts......wife dont support of joining a car club or going to car shows.....should I stop lowridering to save a marriage? She dont care bout lowridering and dont have that passion like I do!


If you care more about your wife/family then make her happy. But if lowriding is what genuinely makes you happy then you might wanna try and introduce her to the family side of the culture and see if she gets caught up in it. Ive seen it happen a few times.
ultimately its on you bro.


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

chuckoteric said:


> i do whatever the fuck i want :cheesy:


you aint gots to lie craig


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

carnalesstyle said:


> dam Im glad my wife shares the same passion!! last weekend she helped me change the steering box on my elco and helped me cleaned the engine


bet she looks like a dude, women belong in the kitchen and should stay the fuck away from cars


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

NEGATIVE 100%! She would love to see me sell either one of my two rides or both to make room for her Accord to drive up inside a dry garage when its raining. She says they are usless sitting in the garage all the time. Told her they were there before she was and they will be there after and they don't talk back!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> women belong in the kitchen and should stay the fuck away from cars





BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Told her they were there before she was and they will be there after and they don't talk back!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> NEGATIVE 100%! She would love to see me sell either one of my two rides or both to make room for her Accord to drive up inside a dry garage when its raining. She says they are usless sitting in the garage all the time. Told her they were there before she was and they will be there after and they don't talk back!


:nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

100% SHE HAS A CAR ALSO.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

shoot,i met my wife at a car club meeting 7 years ago,and now shes my secratary,so we do everything together,reppin VIEJITOS


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

fuck my wife wanted me to sale my ride years ago to buy a home, and i would always say fuck no .to this day she will not support me my ride ,so i keep her away from ride and my club fuctions


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hell yeah she suports me


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

yep she supports and she has her own ride


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I told my girl a long time ago that there's 2 things I love, women and cars, and that there's a billion of both in this world. Needless to say she supports me 110%, has her own rider, and won't hesitate to get her hands dirty putting in work.  I feel like when someone doesn't support something you have a love for, then fuck them.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

yes she does, bless her.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

take ur baby and dogs and leave her ass at home lol! i have told my lady its kool if u dont go , me and the baby will have a great time, and she comes with us all the time its kool! hey homie buy her ass a car so she wont bitch, and then she'll bitch about getting her car done.!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> take ur baby and dogs and leave her ass at home lol! i have told my lady its kool if u dont go , me and the baby will have a great time, and she comes with us all the time its kool! hey homie buy her ass a car so she wont bitch, and then she'll bitch about getting her car done.!!!


cool pic brah :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

for some reason she likes the radical hoppers...so maybe built 1 for her...but i wouldnt mind a g body for her paint it pink...lol


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

Man it's like they swear we be playing tricks on them. Even tho i'll pick my car over my girl in most cases, but some of these girls dont like the car game for the fact that they think we pimpin cars just to pull other chicks on our jocks. My ex hated going to car shows cus she knew i was always 1st row at the bikini contest. But car shows is all about fun and family time, some chicks dont get it.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*ITS ALWAYS EASIER TO TELL A GIRL "THE CAR WAS HERE BEFOR YOU... AND WILL BE HERE AFTER YOU"... THE SOONER THEY SEE WHERE THEY FIT IN THE EASIER LIFE IS...

I HATE SEEING A DEDICATED RIDER STOPP KICKING IT CUZ HES CHASING PUSSY.... THERES A TIME FOR EVERYTHING... JUST SAYING...*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My wife backs me up all the way.


----------



## Trevor Barrientos (May 10, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

My wife backs me up 110%. Lowriding rules


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I support my ruka..ayyee I pay all the bills and have the dick so I make the rules :nicoderm:

she don't like it tough shit holmes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I support my ruka..ayyee I pay all the bills and have the dick so I make the rules :nicoderm:
> 
> she don't like it tough shit holmes


:h5:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

WELL I I CAN SAY IS MY WIFE SUPPORT ME 100% SHE EVEN ASK ME IF WE CAN CHANGE THIS AND THAT AND ALWAYS WANTING TO DO MORE THINGS WITH THE LOWLOW. SHE SAYS AS LONG AS I TAKE HER TO THE SHOWS, PICNICS AND COUNT WITH HER FOR THE CAR SHE WILL SUPPORT ME NO MATTER WHAT. :roflmao:


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

BUT LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING SOME GIRLS OR IF I CAN SAY MOST OF THE GIRLS ARE NOT INTO THAT THAT JUST AS WE COMPROMISE WITH THEM FOR SOME THINGS SHE SHOULD DO THE SAME YOU BOTH SHOULD COMRPOMISE A LITTLE FOR EACH OTHER. TRY TO MAKE HER THING THAT YOU NEVER TRIED LIKE COOKING FOR HER AND DOING THINGS LIKE THAT AND THEN SHE MIGHT REALIZE THAT SHE HAS TO GIVE SOME TOO.GOOD LUCK


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

my wife supports me 110% on my car. she respects this is how I grew up and it is what it is.sometimes I know it bothers her that me and my kids ride, so I have to put in quality time. although the support she does not like to roll out to car shows...more room for the ice chest:thumbsup:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

My wife has always supported me, through thick and thIn. To me it's a family effort to make it happen !! Z from hawaii


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

hell yeah my wife supports me in the game, hell shes actually built and is working on her second car. we needed sumthing to roll always till mine was done.

























soon : D


----------

